# Galveston West bay/jetty report



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Started off drifting some coves in west bay yesterday at 6am. Winds were "finally" light out of the S, but water still sandy in many areas, but clearing. Picked up a trout and rat red on topwater, but the bite was slow. Fishn full moon can be tricky! Tried a few other spots but not much luck, just a few dinks. Around 9 I decided that since it was the first morn in weeks with very little wind, I would load up and head over to the jetty. Water on channel side of north was green but a lil bumpy, gulf side sandy green and flat. I stayed on the N jetty for a few hours picking up some nice trout here and there. Bite was never fast and furious, but I managed to find some decent fish. At one spot I had 2 sea turtles that kept messing around by my boat, kind of neat watchn them, starting to see more of them now so thats good. I believe they were an endangered species at one time, might still be. Anyways, it was a nice day on water, fun to have a solo trip every now and then. I also tested out my live well bc i hadnt used it in months...it still works like new! Total for the day was prob 8-10 trout, a few macks and a few small reds. Kept a few for dinner and released all the rest. Surf was calming some as I left, but still very off color. Wind picked up to about 12mph as I was leaving, still better than it has been. Surf might clear up some if it keeps calming down at night, we'll see!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

lil man


----------

